# Corsair Individually Sleeved PSU Cables



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 26, 2012)

First Look: Corsair Individual Sleeved Modular PSU Cables - Corsair Individually Sleeved PSU Cables - Legit Reviews

*www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/1837/corsair-sleeved-psu-cables.jpg



> Corsair usually makes a ton of noise when they launch new products, but for some reason the company silently launched a new product line on Facebook yesterday that went unnoticed by most tech sites. Corsair has announced individually sleeved modular cables! We've seen sleeved cables released by other companies over the years, but there is a twist to the Corsair launch.  Rather than just buying a whole bunch of cables individually, Corsair decided to releasing 'upgrade kits' in that are power supply specific. We bumped into Corsair at the FX GamExperience down in Dallas, Texas today and got a chance to check out the cables in person.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 26, 2012)

Seriously, it's a waste. Cable sleeved by the owner itself is of fun, but when sleeved by others removes the fun of it. Its more like per-overclocked CPU which excludes the fun of overclocking.


----------



## Skud (Jan 26, 2012)

Not everyone will agree with you. OCed hardware (like the GFX cards) had their own value. If this is available in India, it will be very good for those who can't really purchase cable sleeves and all from outside India.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 26, 2012)

i'm into little bit of modding & stuff
and i can tell you you dont get those type of modding equipment in india


----------



## Skud (Jan 26, 2012)

Exactly my point.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 26, 2012)

avinandan012 said:


> i'm into little bit of modding & stuff
> and i can tell you you dont get those type of modding equipment in india



Cable sleeves are available at every market, but not in the name of 'cable sleeves' but in the name of sleeve for woolen dress which can be used for general purpose but they are not that much heat resistant.

But if anyone really want sleeves in India, then this link might interested him/her: *Cliick here*


----------



## topgear (Jan 27, 2012)

great news Jas  thinking of getting some to keep the inside of my cabby tidy but they are only for modular psus so there's not much use for me


----------

